# partagas lusitania



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone have an opinion on these?? if so would love some input...thunkin about some....


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

beamish said:


> Anyone have an opinion on these?? if so would love some input...thunkin about some....


Absolute crap. I mean just straight up garbage. Just kidding, they are awesome. I tried one from 06 recently gifted by GermantownRob and it was amazing. Go ahead and buy a cab.:cb


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

never tried any
if you do get some I might go in on a split


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I've had three or four and I haven't been blown away by them. Give me a Boli CG anyday.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I've had three or four and I haven't been blown away by them. Give me a Boli CG anyday.


:tpd: The Lusi is a good cigar, but I take the Boli CG any day as well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> :tpd: The Lusi is a good cigar, but I take the Boli CG any day as well.


They are both great cigars. :2

Have you had a few Bolivars and a few Partagas? That would be a determining factor...if you prefer the Bolivar flavor profile, go with the CGs, and the Lusis if you prefer Partys. I love Bolis, but I happen to like Partagas more, so my choice would be the Lusis.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

AWESOME , Try to get some with some age on them.:ss


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I love both labels,equally the petit corona especial partagas, is very tasty and a bargain...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I have one from '98 that is calling my name very soon. A very nice and flavorful cigar for those that have plenty of time.


ATL


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> They are both great cigars. :2
> 
> Have you had a few Bolivars and a few Partagas? That would be a determining factor...if you prefer the Bolivar flavor profile, go with the CGs, and the Lusis if you prefer Partys. I love Bolis, but I happen to like Partagas more, so my choice would be the Lusis.


:tpd:

My opinion doesn't differ a bit. Also, if you don't already know, this is a good reviews site for Habanos: http://www.cigars-review.org/

~d.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

The Lusitania is a great cigar...but be prepared for at least a 2 hour smoke!
I'm in the minority but I just don't seem to care for Bolivars.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> They are both great cigars. :2
> 
> Have you had a few Bolivars and a few Partagas? That would be a determining factor...if you prefer the Bolivar flavor profile, go with the CGs, and the Lusis if you prefer Partys. I love Bolis, but I happen to like Partagas more, so my choice would be the Lusis.


:tpd: 
Both are true to their brand. The Boli is in your face shouting "I'm a Boli, look at me!", while knocking your sock off the whole time. The Lusi is a gentle lady, drawing you into an extended evening of enjoyment before knocking your socks off saying "How'd that do ya....?"
You really can't go wrong with either. 

p.s. THX Skipper & Gabedog, I enjoyed them both!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> :tpd:
> Both are true to their brand. The Boli is in your face shouting "I'm a Boli, look at me!", while knocking your sock off the whole time. The Lusi is a gentle lady, drawing you into an extended evening of enjoyment before knocking your socks off saying "How'd that do ya....?"
> You really can't go wrong with either.
> 
> p.s. THX Skipper & Gabedog, I enjoyed them both!


Rick, that was like poetry! I didn't know ya had it in ya!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

You should try some 91 lusis, I hear they are quality


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I've had three or four and I haven't been blown away by them. Give me a Boli CG anyday.


:tpd: I know it seems to be the common answer, but you can find these with age, and the '03's are excellent IMHO. I'd also rather put that cash to some HU Sir Winnie's or a cab 50 of RASS.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

galaga said:


> :tpd:
> Both are true to their brand. The Boli is in your face shouting "I'm a Boli, look at me!", while knocking your sock off the whole time. The Lusi is a gentle lady, drawing you into an extended evening of enjoyment before knocking your socks off saying "How'd that do ya....?"
> You really can't go wrong with either.
> 
> p.s. THX Skipper & Gabedog, I enjoyed them both!


I like the way you paint the picture here. It hits home if you have been able to experience a good example of both.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I like the way you paint the picture here. It hits home if you have been able to experience a good example of both.


I was recently on a mission to find my favorite big cigar and the Lusi is far and away the winner for me. Although I'm more a fan of Boli's than Parti's - just haven't tried a CG yet.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Here she is in all her glory


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

A very bad man is trying to take advantage of her!


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

He's got a good hold of her.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RenoB said:


> I was recently on a mission to find my favorite big cigar and the Lusi is far and away the winner for me. Although I'm more a fan of Boli's than Parti's - just haven't tried a CG yet.


Well, me thinks you should be getting a hold of some so you can chime in here.  I have a '98 version if you are interested, Rob.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Over two hours of abuse of that beautiful Cuban Queen!!!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

drdice said:


> Over two hours of abuse of that beautiful Cuban Queen!!!


You make Dustin proud no doubt! That look of bliss, smoking a Lusi for the first time  Thanks for the pics!


Bigwaved said:


> Well, me thinks you should be getting a hold of some so you can chime in here.  I have a '98 version if you are interested, Rob.


Thanks Dave, you know I am  But once I decide I like it and buy a cab, we're all gonna have to have a smoke off


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RenoB said:


> You make Dustin proud no doubt! That look of bliss, smoking a Lusi for the first time  Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Thanks Dave, you know I am  But once I decide I like it and buy a cab, we're all gonna have to have a smoke off


It is yours. I will get it out to you.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I am drooling looking at those pics


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That is one of Partagas best cigars. I have found the newer ones to not be as consistent in flavor as I would hope. Construction is always great and the 50 cab just looks amazing. Any collector should have these on stock, no question. Probably the best cigar in that size currently made.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn guys my mouth is watering - I'm in the market for a box, but no one I know has any old ones. Is a box of '06' Lusi's worth it??


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Damn guys my mouth is watering - I'm in the market for a box, but no one I know has any old ones. Is a box of '06' Lusi's worth it??


It seems that a box of 06 anything is worth it right now!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i may have to get in on a split of these.
gotta say my mouth is watering as well


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I have one from '98 that is calling my name very soon. A very nice and flavorful cigar for those that have plenty of time.
> 
> ATL


I had the '98 last night during the Super Bowl. It was a nice, mild, flavorful smoke. Just a pleasant cigar with that Partagas flavor.

ATL


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> I had the '98 last night during the Super Bowl. It was a nice, mild, flavorful smoke. Just a pleasant cigar with that Partagas flavor.
> 
> ATL


Everything I've read about the Lusi says they are strong/full bodied???


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yea I thought they were strong as well
with a big godfather stogie like that I would prefer to be put on my ass


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

drdice said:


> He's got a good hold of her.


Is it me, or the burn looks slightly uneven, with a dark ash, from this pic?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

RenoB said:


> QUOTE= Over 2 hours of Abuse of that beautiful Cuban Queen.
> 
> You make Dustin proud no doubt! That look of bliss, smoking a Lusi for the first time  Thanks for the pics!


:r

I just caught this bro :r

I keep telling everybody, the first time you smoke a Lusi you go into some strange Newb trance and just sort of zone out for the next couple hours. Now I have picture proof!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I love Lusi! Anybody up for a split!?!?:r :r 

- inside joke - no split for me -


----------

